

Joe Hutto Accepted by Wild Mule Deer - rfreytag
http://casperjournal.com/sports/article_77dab141-b962-5443-8bc9-a03685b00c11.html

======
yareally
Nature did a documentary about his raising and observations of a clutch of
wild turkeys from hatching to release a couple years ago. Full episode is on
pbs.org[1].

[1] [http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/my-life-as-a-turkey-full-
epis...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/my-life-as-a-turkey-full-
episode/7378/)

------
tunap
Huh! Very interesting. I loiter around drinking my 1st cup of coffee with mule
deer most mornings, I thought ours were just acclimated to people... north-
side of Phoenix metro. A few dozen of them graze our property most mornings
between twilight & sunrise. They are oblivious of my presence, sometimes
curious... more so with newborns around. I've had them sniff me & my coffee as
they mosey by. Just last week a young buck almost walked over me as I was
standing in the middle of the driveway talking on the phone. I watched him
approach 50+ yards straight at me. I tried walking backward but he wouldn't
let up so I chickened out and stepped aside. He walked by without breaking
stride or saying 'pardon'. They're pretty good neighbors, otherwise.

------
johnohara
His PBS documentary, "Touching The Wild," is available on Netflix.

"Naturalist Joe Hutto taps into a new understanding of mule deer by living
with a herd in the Wind River mountains of Wyoming for almost seven years."

There's the wind, the river, the mountains, the deer, and Joe Hutto, all part
of an interesting story.

------
lectrick
I haven't gotten to know a single animal (including humans) that didn't end up
having a quite distinct personality. I assume ALL animals have different
personalities... is not getting to know them an excuse to eat them? :)

~~~
dwd
The development of artificially grown beef steak can't come soon enough.

~~~
bmelton
Which will ironically herald the impending extinction of cows.

~~~
dwd
Beef cattle, yes; but it may take a while for dairy to go artificial. I can
see a few places like France holding out and supporting an industry focused on
"traditional" methods.

No one want's their cheese to have the texture of Kraft Cheddar, or their milk
to taste like UHT.

------
jonaldomo
“You can’t let a 180-pound cat make all the important decisions.” I couldn't
agree more.

~~~
deeviant
Yeah, it's a pretty bad idea to let a 8-pound cat make all the important
decisions as well...

